# Sherelle Duke suffers fatal fall at Brockenhurst



## lifeslemons (21 August 2006)

"Sherelle Duke, 28, one of Northern Ireland's leading riders, suffered a fatal fall at Brockenhurst yesterday.  A former World Young Rider Champion, Sherelle was also a member of the Irish team in the 2003 European Championships."
(Taken from eventingworldwide)

I can't believe it, she was one of the riders who was expected to change the fortunes of the Irish team around. She and her sister used to stay with Mark Philips just up the road from me every summer with the horses. I was at a prize giving with her only the other day too. Horrofic - she was such a kind person


----------



## katelarge (21 August 2006)

God that's awful. I am from Northern Ireland too - it's quite a small horsey scene and everyone knows each other so lots of people will be devastated by this. Thoughts to her family...xxx


----------



## H's mum (21 August 2006)

Oh how terribly sad - my thoughts are with her family and friends who must be devastated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## Super_Kat (21 August 2006)

How horrid and what a pointless waste of life 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My thoughts are with everybody involved.


----------



## sherwood' (21 August 2006)

it is absolutely awful news.  She was such a good rider and had fantastic horses but at that level it just beocmes so dangerous.  Thought to the family


----------



## TURBOBERT (21 August 2006)

Yes despirately sad.  She often competed over here and was a real star.  My condolences to her family


----------



## KarenX (21 August 2006)

OMG, that is just terrible.  What a shock for her family.  It doesnt bear thinking about....


----------



## dieseldog (21 August 2006)

Does anyone know what sort of fall it was?  Was she crushed by her horse?  Its a terrible thing to happen


----------



## Rambo (21 August 2006)

The news articles I have read seem to indicate the horse fell on top of her...suggesting a rotational fall perhaps


----------



## teapot (21 August 2006)

exactly the same thoughts as me Rambo


----------



## sherwood' (22 August 2006)

apparently the horse fell on her at fence nine which was the last element of a sunken road combination.  she was killed instantly from a broken neck according to the papers.  Its turuy awful.


----------



## GinaB (22 August 2006)

It really is so sad. Thoughts are with her family. Comfort being that she suffered no pain as was killed instantly. My dad knew the family through their trucking company. And as someone said it is a small communtiy were everyone knows each other


----------



## beckymed (22 August 2006)

it was not a nice fence apparently tina gifford had a really nasty fall at the same fence bout 3 yrs ago and was not riding for a while after, also my boss had a fall at the same fence 4 horses before sherelle and her horses is v experience and its not like him to fall at all.
it was a horrible day and she was obviously a very well liked member of the equestrian comunity and my thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## CastleMouse (22 August 2006)

It was a very tragic accident, RIP Sherelle x


----------



## Solveig (23 August 2006)

I think everyone, not only here in N. Ireland but everywhere are shocked at this tragic news.
RIP.


----------

